# Hipstreet 10" Quad Core 16GB Android Tablet



## maswad (Sep 10, 2004)

My question is as follow 
I just bought the  with Blue-tooth Keyboard Case
and I would like to hook my Buffalo DVSM-PC58U2V Portable DVD player to my Tablet.
When I plug it in to the usb on my tablet the dvd drive starts but it just set there and will not open and I dont see it being recognized on the tablet
I dont even know if I can do this so my question is can I and if so how 
thank you 
wade mason


----------



## maswad (Sep 10, 2004)

My question is as follow 
I just bought the Hipstreet 10" Quad Core 16GB Android Tablet with Blue-tooth Keyboard Case
and I would like to hook my Buffalo DVSM-PC58U2V Portable DVD player to my Tablet.
When I plug it in to the usb on my tablet the dvd drive starts but it just set there and will not open and I don&#8217;t see it being recognized on the tablet
I don&#8217;t even know if I can do this so my question is can I and if so how 
thank you 
wade mason


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Scroll down to see toll free numbers for 4 countries
http://www.hipstreet.com/contact-us/

I suspect the USB port is to be used for charging and not for attaching devices.
Since I'm unable to find a download for the Phoenix model tablet, I can not give further advice.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does the drive list Android compatibility, nothing I found says it does? The only drive I know off that works on Android is the SE-218BB that has an AV Mode, normal drives do not work. Additionally the tablet needs to support USB OTG. 

But why do you want to connect a DVD drive to a tablet?


----------

